# Юпитер из Молодечно



## Dctbybxtuj (2 Дек 2012)

Расскажите, чем Юпитера из Молодечно отличаются от всех остальных?


----------



## ze_go (2 Дек 2012)

Юпитер ( ) из Молодечно - 
это Зонта, 
к настоящему (какой мы все знаем) "Бариновскому" Юпитеру
не имеет ни малейшего отношения, 
как и Житомирский "Юпитер"( ) - Украина, 
как и "Юпитер" ( ) Е.Гусарова (здесь даже имя совпадает - и только, о качестве промолчим)


----------



## MAN (4 Дек 2012)

*ze_go*, Вы забыли ещё упомянуть о тульских "Юпитерах" ("Мир", "Русь"), воронежских ("АККО") и всяких чужеземных "Пиджинях" и пр. 
Наверное нужно смириться с тем, что название "Юпитер" обрело нарицательный смысл. Так же, как это произошло в своё время, скажем, с логотипом компании XEROX® - что ни делай, как ни переубеждай, а народ упорно и неизменно по сей день называет любой копировальный аппарат любого производителя и модели "ксероксом" (причём не "зиэроксом" или "зироксом", что несомненно было бы правильней, а именно "ксероксом"), фотокопии - ксерокопиями и даже глагол изобрели - _ксерить_.
IMHO, такие сочетания как _"Юпитер" из Молодечно_ или _житомирский "Юпитер"_ следует воспринимать скорее не как принижение и разменивание, а напротив, как признание непревзойдённости настоящего "Юпитера" над всеми прочими баянами сходной конструкции.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (4 Дек 2012)

Когда я был студентом,то Юпитер (а он был один - Московской фабрики им. Советской Армии ) стоил 3600-4000 рублей.Это цена двух Запорожцев(горбатых)и даже не дотягивает до Москвича.Вот времена то были ! А сейчас цена ? Явный не адекват!Правда, в те далекие времена, их купить нельзя было,так же как и Запорожцы и прочие Москвичи. За Рубинами в Киров ездили !


----------



## Dctbybxtuj (4 Дек 2012)

И насколько качество баяна "Zonta" уступает классическому московскому "Юпитеру"? Я студент консерватории и хотел бы знать, насколько они хотя бы конкурентноспособны на...конкурсах(простите за тавтологию))


----------



## levsha34 (4 Дек 2012)

Лучше купить старый Юпитер с аккордом. который вас устроит по звучанию и потом довести его до приличного состояния. Играл на 2-х Зонтах :accordion: - слабый аккорд , жрёт много воздуха, впечатления не самые приятные, хотя механика на уровне...


----------



## ze_go (4 Дек 2012)

levsha34 писал:


> Лучше купить старый Юпитер с аккордом. который вас устроит по звучанию и потом довести его до приличного состояния.


в точку! и со всеми модернизациями и вознёй с голосами выйдет дешевле Зонты

Dctbybxtuj писал:


> насколько они хотя бы конкурентноспособны на...конкурсах


на конкурсах не инструменты соревнуются, а их обладатели :biggrin:


----------

